# Source: Sessions, Wolves agree on 4-yr/$16M offer sheet



## Dissonance

link



> The waiting and wondering is finally over for restricted free agent Ramon Sessions, who agreed Friday to sign a four-year, $16 million offer sheet with the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> A source told ESPN.com that the paperwork on the deal was being processed Friday morning. After Sessions signs, the Milwaukee Bucks will have seven days to match the offer, which they are not expected to do.
> 
> Sessions' name had been linked with the New York Knicks and Los Angeles Clippers throughout the summer. But New York was unwilling to guarantee more than one year -- which would tie up the Knicks' coveted cap space for the summer of 2010 free agent market. And Los Angeles made a trade last month with Minnesota to acquire Sebastian Telfair as the backup to Baron Davis.
> 
> In Minneapolis, Sessions would compete for minutes with rookie Jonny Flynn of Syracuse, the sixth pick of the draft who was elevated to No. 1 on the Wolves' point guard depth chart after efforts to acquire Ricky Rubio's rights from the Spanish club DKV Joventut failed earlier this week.
> 
> That put the Timberwolves in the position of scrambling to find another playmaker, and the 23-year-old Sessions was the best option on the free agent market after he and his agent, James "Chubby" Wells, decided weeks ago to hold off on committing to the Knicks in the hope a new opportunity would arise.
> 
> Matching the offer to Sessions, whose deal includes a player option for the fourth season, would put the Bucks over the luxury tax threshold, making it extremely unlikely the two-year veteran will return to Milwaukee.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm happy for everybody involved. Bucks get to save some money, and give Jennings more PT. Wolves now have a great PG rotation, with the rights to another top notch PG. Sessions is a good option until Flynn is completely ready, and he'll be a great guy off the bench when Flynn does take over. Not to mention he'll be pretty decent trade bait around that time.


----------



## HB

4 years....hmmmm guess they dont have plans for Rubio after all.


----------



## roux

HB said:


> 4 years....hmmmm guess they dont have plans for Rubio after all.


Sessions is better than Rubio anyways, and if Sessions pans out like i think he can Rubio becomes a huge trade chip, I think this a great move for the Wolves.


----------



## Dissonance

HB said:


> 4 years....hmmmm guess they dont have plans for Rubio after all.


Well, the 4th yr has a player option. But I think regardless they'll end up trading Rubio's rights eventually anyway.


----------



## gi0rdun

Wolves have to learn that having a thousand point guards doesn't do anything.


----------



## HB

What other point guard besides Flynn and Sessions do they have on their roster?


----------



## Zuca

HB said:


> What other point guard besides Flynn and Sessions do they have on their roster?


Chucky Atkins and Bobby Brown


----------



## Luke

roux2dope said:


> Sessions is better than Rubio anyways, and if Sessions pans out like i think he can Rubio becomes a huge trade chip, I think this a great move for the Wolves.


How do you feel about this trade from a Bucks fan's perspective?


----------



## HB

Zuca said:


> Chucky Atkins and Bobby Brown


Those guys arent even bench quality players talk less starting quality material.


----------



## Zuca

HB said:


> Those guys arent even bench quality players talk less starting quality material.


They're fine as third and fourth-string PG's, but I've posted them because that was the giordun point, there's no need to have so much PG's in a roster (if Rubio had come, it would've been 5 PG's). But you're right, Flynn and Sessions would play the major minutes and the others would just play in garbage minutes and if some injury happen.


----------



## roux

VanillaPrice said:


> How do you feel about this trade from a Bucks fan's perspective?


I dont understand what you mean since the Bucks didnt get squat yet again


----------



## Luke

roux2dope said:


> I dont understand what you mean since the Bucks didnt get squat yet again


I meant to say how do you feel about Ramon leaving, sorry.


----------



## WillFlight!

I am not sure that I would start Sessions over Flynn. This team is a young and improving and I can see Flynn being teh point guard in Minny for a long, long time!


----------



## roux

VanillaPrice said:


> I meant to say how do you feel about Ramon leaving, sorry.


My reaction of we didnt get squat should sum it up pretty well... but honestly I really like Jennings alot and as much as i think Ramon is a solid NBA PG he wasnt going to bring the bucks to the next level, BJ kinda gives me a little hope since he is the unkown right now. The worst part of this is, is seeing Sessions make 4 million next year while we are paying ridnour close to 7 to suck out loud


----------



## moss_is_1

Great deal, nice starter or backup point guard. Gives us a nice 1-2 punch at pg, and when Rubio comes over we can use one of the 3 as trade bait. Sessions and Flynn could play together a little bit as well.


----------



## roux

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/59050727.html

Its official, Bucks decline to match


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Really interesting move by Minnesota. Sessions should be a good bargain at a price like that.

Their depth chart should be pretty interesting because they do have a good amount of young talent.

PG: Jonny Flynn...Antonio Daniels...Chucky Atkins
SG: Ramon Sessions...Wayne Ellington
SF: Corey Brewer...Ryan Gomes...Damien Wilkins
PF: Kevin Love...Mark Blount...Brian Cardinal
C: Al Jefferson...Ryan Hollins...Oleksiy Pecherov


----------

